# Does stockpiling food or arms violate Matthew 6:31?



## Augusta

I have this natural instinct to be prepared for various eventualities like an earthquake or some other natural disaster. I have lately been thinking about these things with the way our government is botching things. I think that we are heading into a worse depression than we have ever known. I have these instincts, like a squirrel I guess, to start stockpiling food and water etc. 

I can't seem to square it though with Matt. 6:31. It seems that God wants us to totally rely on him as he wanted the Israelites in the wilderness to do. To trust him to feed us and provide water etc. Are we to take these literally and/or spiritually? The Mt 6:31 passage is saying "take no thought" as in don't plan ahead??

I would really like to hear some pastors on this subject. Are we supposed to trust totally in God. Is it not trusting him for me to plan ahead for eventualities?


----------



## Pergamum

So, how many weapons DO you have stockpiled?


----------



## VictorBravo

As in everything, it's a balance. One thing we do know is that we should do appropriate things to take care of our own:

1Tim. 5:8: "But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel." 

So, given that we are to provide, but we are not to trust in our own efforts, I think the answer lies in doing what is reasonable, without fear or panic, and trust God.

What is reasonable, I think, requires more prayer than we typically give it. Building and filling barns, or gathering a mountain of weapons, won't do us any good if that is our hope.


----------



## OPC'n

We've got our own grocery store down in our basement...it's kind of cool!


----------



## Augusta

We actually only have one gun and we don't even have good man stopping ammo either. We have a couple of water barrels for emergency water and emergency food rations. Other than that I have just been thinking of stocking up on things like food and medicine. I'm not a worrier really, I'm a planner. So my reasons run in that vein but the verse in Mt 6 seems to be saying don't plan.


----------



## Webservant

Matthew 6:31 isn't a warning against prudent planning to use the blessings from God to feed your family in hard times, but a warning against excess and materialism. Look at Matthew 6:24 - "No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve both God and Money."

Besides, back in Genesis 41 Joseph stockpiled food in the good years. If he did it, why can't we?

For the record, we are building an emergency supply, too and have been for a couple of months.


----------



## Hamalas

I would also see a distinction between stockpiling and hoarding. Stockpiling can, and should, be done for the provision and protection of your family and the broader community. This could be a good way to minister and serve in a crisis. However, selfish, fearful motives could turn wise plans, like Joseph's, into a lack of trust that would do harm to the gospel. 

Oh, wait. You asked for Pastors. Sorry!


----------



## Webservant

Hamalas said:


> I would also see a distinction between stockpiling and hoarding. Stockpiling can, and should, be done for the provision and protection of your family and the broader community. This could be a good way to minister and serve in a crisis. However, selfish, fearful motives could turn wise plans, like Joseph's, into a lack of trust that would do harm to the gospel.
> 
> Oh, wait. You asked for Pastors. Sorry!


I missed the part about his wanting pastors to answer, too. Sorry.


----------



## Theognome

Nehemiah trusted in God, and in His trust dug the well so that Jerusalem would survive the siege. 

Joseph also trusted God, and in his trust saved up seven years worth of grain so as to save a whole nation(s) in times of peril. 

If the Lord has given you plenty and you stockpile for trouble ahead, go for it. That isn't the same as the fool who built bigger barns so he could live the easy life.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas

> I missed the part about his wanting pastors to answer, too. Sorry.



"He" is a "she."


----------



## Webservant

Hamalas said:


> I missed the part about his wanting pastors to answer, too. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> "He" is a "she."
Click to expand...

Gosh I am not too observant tonight!


----------



## Augusta

I want to hear from others too, I just want to hear exegesis of the passage also from Pastors.

I'm already hearing some good stuff from you guys. Thanks.


----------



## Happy2BHome

Just thought I would share this quote that I came across in some reading today...

*"Trust in God, and keep your powder dry."- Cromwell *


----------



## Hamalas

Happy2BHome said:


> Just thought I would share this quote that I came across in some reading today...
> 
> *"Trust in God, but keep your powder dry."- Cromwell *


----------



## Augusta

I will say that the reason I have arms in the title is that my husband mentioned that if it gets bad and we actually have food stocked up, that we might have to defend it.  I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that. I see the judgment that our Nation is heaping up and it seems like it can't be long before the ax falls.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Happy2BHome said:


> Just thought I would share this quote that I came across in some reading today...
> 
> *"Trust in God, but keep your powder dry."- Cromwell *



The thing I don't like about that alleged Cromwell quote is the word "but." As if the whole "trust in God" bit is being said tongue in cheek. 

I'd say, "Trust in God AND keep your powder dry." 

A passage that has always fascinated me is Heb 11:23, which says:



> By faith Moses, when he was born, was hidden for three months by his parents, because they saw that the child was beautiful, and they were not afraid of the king's edict.



I used to say to myself - because I'd never have the guts to say it out loud - "What do you mean 'by faith'????" After all, if they had faith then why did they hide him? And if they weren't afraid of the king's edict... again, why'd they hide him??? 

Sometimes faith looks like Daniel opening his window and praying in a way that all could see - that was his normal practice and to do anything else would have been construed as a lack of faith. Sometimes faith looks like Moses' parents hiding their precious son. 

They didn't fear the king's edict, so they risked their lives. They had faith that God would make a way for their son to live, so they protected their son. 

In short, faith relies upon God... but that doesn't mean that faith requires us to be unwise.


----------



## Happy2BHome

Quote:
Originally Posted by Happy2BHome 
Just thought I would share this quote that I came across in some reading today...

"Trust in God, but keep your powder dry."- Cromwell 

The thing I don't like about that alleged Cromwell quote is the word "but." As if the whole "trust in God" bit is being said tongue in cheek. 

I'd say, "Trust in God AND keep your powder dry." 


 Good point! That was what I automatically thought of anyways when I read the quote the first time. I was just writing a direct quote. I guess I should have made that clear too. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## bob

You know, it is kind of interesting to note that Vos, in Biblical Theology, points out when defining Jesus' method of teaching that it is easier to point out the absent features - "The features absent are systematizing, doctrinal-cohesive presentation of truth." He suggests we must turn elsewhere for comparison. Throughout Christ's public teaching ministry, I think it is fair to suggest that sometimes he resorts almost to hyperbole to accentuate his point. To apply a wooden literalist to Christ's Words would mean not only would we never shop (never thinking about future meals), but we would also be sawing off limbs and plucking out our eyeballs, among other things!

I think as we examine the Scriptures, we find that the principle "the wise man sees the evil approaching and hides himself from it" is not rescinded by the teachings of Christ. I think that Christ is trying to point out that living our life in constant worry and anxiety is meaningless in the end. At the end of the day, when we begin to trust in ourselves and lean upon our own understanding, we are going to find that we can only hope to fall flat on our face.

I think it is difficult to draw the lines sometimes. We must trust in God, who is our daily bread. We must acknowledge that all of our efforts are meaningless unless God blesses our activities. Thus we learn that even in preparation, success is only realized when God provides our needs according to riches in Christ Jesus.

How do we handle our emotions when good plans go awry? I have a sack of garden seeds waiting for the frost to come out of the ground. I hope to have a fine garden and to be able to can and freeze some vegetables for next winter. Yet I trust that God might be please to allow the sun to shine and the rains to fall. Any number of things could happen to wreck my plans. What happens then? Do I fall apart at the seams or do I praise God, acknowledging that "God gives and takes away, blessed be the name of the Lord!"

Thus I don't think we are to take Christ's Words to forbid planning gardens, shopping lists, or the filling of a pantry during the beginning of the depression. We are to learn to trust in Him, giving Him thanks as He provides and not falling apart if our good plans and preparation come to naught.

This past Monday the rear end went out in my work truck. My wife had a couple procedures done and ended up with a severe case of pancreatitus. All of my plans for the week were turned upside down. Now I am one who has to really work at not becoming anxious (even angry!) when my plans are fruitless. There is no sin in planning, but we must recall that God directs our steps and when our silly plans fail, there is no sense in despairing over what has transpired. Thus far, God has met our needs and I managed to even get some of my work done, even through nothing worked out as I had figured!

In Christ,

Bob


In Christ,

Bob


----------



## Brother John

Take a look at these two links. They will give some insight on the biblical idea of preparation for the protection of your family.

SurvivalBlog.com

SurvivalBlog.com


One thing that strikes me in my Bible reading is that so often there seems to be a dichotomy to scripture. So often there is the two sides of the coin or the strands that make a rope. I would say that you are to totally trust in the Lord for everything while you prudently prepare your family for any emergency. Is not one who does not take care of his own worse than an infidel? We prayerfully and faithfully seek the Lord's guidance, protection, and provision everyday. At the same time we are taking the resources that the Lord has given us and trying our best to wisely use it. It seems if you take the interpretation that to prepare or lay up provisions is sinful than why not leave your job/business and become a "monk" who relies on God's provision for every meal. You need to trust your gut on this one. I think you are CRAZY not to get ready. The only thing that gives me any comfort when I see the train that is coming down the tracks at us is that the Lord is sovereign. The world is burning and the fire is going to get worse before it dies out. Why would you not want to be the family that out of christian love and charity can provide for those around you when they have no opportunity to provide for themselves. So wisely prepare by laying up stores of water, food, weapons, ammo, magazines, medical supplies, blankets, clothes, Bibles, etc... 

I pray that we will not need any provisions and that we are in the middle of a little hicup, but I seriously doubt it. You have the opportunity to prepare. This morning I heard on the radio that in each recession and depression the evangelical church has grown by fifty percent. Whether this is true or not I don't know but it would make since. We are watching the Lord tare down America's Idols. What a great time to spread the gospel. So be prepared so that your family is in a position to help others.


----------



## Rich Koster

We are shown an example in Proverbs that even an ant gathers food during harvest to prepare for winter. Do you see a "winter" coming? Did God warn Joseph (and Pharoah) and have him prepare for a famine? Prepare is fine, worry is sin.


----------



## Pergamum

Does the ant also gather Smith and Wessons?


----------



## SolaScriptura

Pergamum said:


> Does the ant also gather Smith and Wessons?



It would if it could.


----------



## jwithnell

The overall teaching of scripture must be considered along with any one passage -- preserving of life, as given in the sixth commandment and reiterated throughout the law, would make the provisioning for your house entirely prudent. Although I think you can go overboard, like the Y2K folks.


----------



## Brian Withnell

Augusta said:


> I have this natural instinct to be prepared for various eventualities like an earthquake or some other natural disaster. I have lately been thinking about these things with the way our government is botching things. I think that we are heading into a worse depression than we have ever known. I have these instincts, like a squirrel I guess, to start stockpiling food and water etc.
> 
> I can't seem to square it though with Matt. 6:31. It seems that God wants us to totally rely on him as he wanted the Israelites in the wilderness to do. To trust him to feed us and provide water etc. Are we to take these literally and/or spiritually? The Mt 6:31 passage is saying "take no thought" as in don't plan ahead??
> 
> I would really like to hear some pastors on this subject. Are we supposed to trust totally in God. Is it not trusting him for me to plan ahead for eventualities?



When Joseph went to Egypt, he (eventually) interpreted the dream of 7 good years followed by 7 bad years. He did not say, "But we should just trust in God for the duration of the 7 bad years, so we have 7 years to party!"

Trusting God does not mean we don't use what God has given us ... Pharaoh's vision was a resource God had given him, and he wisely used it. We have resources (knowledge, reason (who calls in the streets), wisdom) that we should use to prepare for the future, but we also should know that we cannot depend on these things.

What is certain is that trusting in riches for salvation is vain. The Bible clearly teaches that we should remember that even those that are wealthy and live prosperous lives have the same end as those who are poor. The grave swallows them all alike. We will all face the creator, and earthly wealth will be of no consequence when we do. So trust in the Lord does not mean do not plan for tomorrow.

Trusting in God does mean that if you are planning for tomorrow at the expense of Godly living today there is a huge problem.


----------



## Rich Koster

SolaScriptura said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the ant also gather Smith and Wessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would if it could.
Click to expand...


Yes.....they seem to have some difficulty releasing the safety.

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 07:33:34 EST-----

Maybe a Glock, they're lighter.


----------



## Brother John

Rich Koster said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the ant also gather Smith and Wessons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would if it could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.....they seem to have some difficulty releasing the safety.
> 
> -----Added 3/7/2009 at 07:33:34 EST-----
> 
> Maybe a Glock, they're lighter.
Click to expand...




-----Added 3/7/2009 at 09:00:44 EST-----

Traci I like your avatar. I think I might need to mimic it in a photo with the family for my new avatar


----------



## Augusta

That would be cool! If we had a rifle we could. If hubby just held our glock up it would look too Bond.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> Does the ant also gather Smith and Wessons?



the ant has poison.


----------



## ZackF

Augusta said:


> I have this natural instinct to be prepared for various eventualities like an earthquake or some other natural disaster. I have lately been thinking about these things with the way our government is botching things. I think that we are heading into a worse depression than we have ever known. I have these instincts, like a squirrel I guess, to start stockpiling food and water etc.
> 
> I can't seem to square it though with Matt. 6:31. It seems that God wants us to totally rely on him as he wanted the Israelites in the wilderness to do. To trust him to feed us and provide water etc. Are we to take these literally and/or spiritually? The Mt 6:31 passage is saying "take no thought" as in don't plan ahead??
> 
> I would really like to hear some pastors on this subject. Are we supposed to trust totally in God. Is it not trusting him for me to plan ahead for eventualities?



Ughh!!! the S-word. "Stockpile!!!" It is right up there with "hate speech" for politically charged, flatulent and ultimately meaningless words. By the standard of much of today's lefty chattering class just being a gun collector buying guns at all puts you in the "stockpile" category. You are a gun collector and not a stockpiler. The state doesn't have a problem with stockpiling weapons.

Regarding food, I assume it just isn't for yourself. There is nothing wrong with providing people food.

Blessings,

ZF


----------

